# yksi suosikkidekkarikirjailijoistani



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Kuulin tv-sarjassa:

"Hei! Istuuko tuolla yksi suosikkidekkarikirjailijoistani? Kyllä! On se se!"

Minä en tunne hyvin muoto "yksi ---sta". Mitä tarkoittaa "yksi suosikkidekkarikirjoilijoistani" englanniksi? 

*One of *my favorite detective novel writers?"


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Kuulin tv-sarjassa:
> 
> "Hei! Istuuko tuolla yksi suosikkidekkarikirjailijoistani? Kyllä! On se se!"
> 
> Minä en tunne hyvin muotoa "yksi ---sta". Mitä tarkoittaa "yksi suosikkidekkarikirjoilijoistani" englanniksi?
> 
> *One of *my favorite detective novel writers?"



Aivan niin!

Myös voi sanoa,

_Hän on suosikkidekkarikirjailijoitani _[= partitive plural]

joka tarkoittaa samaa kuin "Hän on yksi suosikkidekkarikirjailijoistani".


----------



## altazure

Gavril is correct, but there is one correction to be made:





> Hän on suosikkidekkarikirjaili*joita*ni.


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> Gavril is correct, but there is one correction to be made:
> 
> Hän on suosikkidekkarikirjaili*joita*ni.​



Anteeksi, tein korjauksen.


----------

